
SpaceX DM-1 Flight Return to Earth Webcast - wim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aAe0GWIWGI
======
gvb
Details of how it is to return to earth:
[https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/03/eom-spacex-crew-
drag...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/03/eom-spacex-crew-dragons-
inaugural-station/)

